# Oil those trucks!!!!!



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok I know this is cheesy, but I am late into the game on Trains... since Dec 2019.... and learning a lot. 
this is one thing I didnt see mentioned much; however, I have seen people pull tons of cars, and I just cant... whelp this is interesting...


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You don't see it mentioned much because most modern rolling stock doesn't need to be oiled. Menards does and as you found out, so does postwar.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Lehigh74 said:


> You don't see it mentioned much because most modern rolling stock doesn't need to be oiled. Menards does and as you found out, so does postwar.


ahhh nice... ill get to modern rolling stock, when the prices hit post war... LOL.. 

im thinkin of using WD40 Lithium grease instead of oil.. i think oil will catch dust/lint and wear off sooner...


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use Excelle Heavy or Labelle 107 for bearings, side rods, pickups and the like. For exposed gears I use Labelle 106 or Excelle NLGI. And for the motor worm gear, I use Red and Tacky.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Get a syringe to get in there and apply a tiny dab of oil to the axle on the inside of the wheel. then spin it to spread it. A little will go a long way if you put it where it is needed. The rest is wasted and will transfer onto your track. You have problems with traction now? Wait till it's collected the excess oil. Get a syringe with a cap for the needle. plan on oiling everything a couple times a year depending on how much you run them, Don't use WD40.

Adding extruded styrene foam to plywood won't quiet things down. Typically you use plywood or foam for the table top. What will quiet it down is a roadbed under the track. Cork is inexpensive and very effective. But you are dealing with tubular track and that track is very noisy. I was amazed at how quiet my trains got when I switched to Atlas-O. Same layout and trains. Different track.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wheels don't always squeak for oil. I saw a passenger set drag so much the owner thought he needed more feeder wires.
The wheels could hardly spin. An easy fix if you look for it.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

T-Man said:


> Wheels don't always squeak for oil. I saw a passenger set drag so much the owner thought he needed more feeder wires.
> The wheels could hardly spin. An easy fix if you look for it.


true.. but its a start...hah...


----------

